# If you're on the fence about getting a DI Vessel...



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I made a video demonstrating how it works and the result. I thought you might enjoy it. I have to say the video creation is a bit self indulgent, I've found I've enjoyed editing and learning something new.

I hope this is useful to you if you're undecided.


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

They are worth their weight in gold, to save on the resin only use the vessel for the final rinse.I found it best to use an open ended hose.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Great video mate and big thanks for sharing 👍 these vessels are a game changer for me on my black Bmw and on my house windows


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

wax-planet said:


> They are worth their weight in gold, to save on the resin only use the vessel for the final rinse.I found it best to use an open ended hose.


Yes and di water isn't kind on internals of the pressure washer


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

wax-planet said:


> They are worth their weight in gold, to save on the resin only use the vessel for the final rinse.I found it best to use an open ended hose.


Normally I'm the same, but for washing in direct sunlight I was finding that I still got waterspots from the foam and wash process, where as using DI throughout I found I didn't.

I think I said in the video that I'd normally only use it for final rinse but maybe I should have played on that more?


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

That's an 06 18 vessel, not 08 17 as per your words on screen. 

Other vessels are available........


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

:I checked my order receipt before posting and it says 0817 but I think you're right!

The price I've listed is correct at least :lol:


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Steve0rs6 said:


> Yes and di water isn't kind on internals of the pressure washer


DI water is bad for pressure washers?


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

petemattw said:


> DI water is bad for pressure washers?


Flush the machine with regular water after ruse and it will be fine.

DI Water can leach brass if left in the system


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

a brilliant video, and [email protected] 60fps looks fantastic too

thanks


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Eturty said:


> Flush the machine with regular water after ruse and it will be fine.
> 
> DI Water can leach brass if left in the system


Did not know that! Just been out and flushed it and I will always do so in the future. Thanks.



[email protected] said:


> a brilliant video, and [email protected] 60fps looks fantastic too
> 
> thanks


Thank you too! This is shot on a Pixel 4 XL - the camera is pretty solid but I think the iPhone 11 Pro would be far better as I could make use of the ultrawide lense. This'll do though! As of next week I'm getting a better Mic so the audio will be much improved.

Again an annoyance is that with the iPhone I could use my AirPod's as a bluetooth mic so probably wouldn't have to bother with that.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice video on the merits of using DI water. :thumb:



Mother-Goose said:


> Did not know that! Just been out and flushed it and I will always do so in the future. Thanks.


Learnt that myself recently but probably most relevant to owners of machines such as Kranzles with brass internals.

Alan W


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Great video, thank you for taking time to post.

I made a mistake last week, I rinsed off some bits that had blown off my neighbours roof in the high wind with an open ended hose, which of course worked but left water spots where it beaded in the sun. So next day I had to do a proper wash and use water spot remover to sort it out. But with the DI I could just have washed the loose stuff off and left it.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

66Rob said:


> Great video, thank you for taking time to post.
> 
> I made a mistake last week, I rinsed off some bits that had blown off my neighbours roof in the high wind with an open ended hose, which of course worked but left water spots where it beaded in the sun. So next day I had to do a proper wash and use water spot remover to sort it out. But with the DI I could just have washed the loose stuff off and left it.


Do you use the Koch Chemie waterspot remover?


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

Superb video mate, thanks for sharing. How long does the vessel last on a resin charge when using with a pressure washer though?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm not the best person to ask on that one really, I had to chuck the last fill because I'd left it sitting for too long over winter. I've done....6 cars so far, and my motorbike twice. I've only had it on the loop the entire time for the last two washes though.

I think the question is: how many liters of water can a tank deionise, which will depend on your water hardness. Then it'll depend on the literage used per wash....which could depend on the level of soiling as well? I suspect you'd need a meter in the loop to give you an idea.

I look at it and think that it's worth it's weight in gold so I'm happy to pay for it (I'm fortunate to be able to afford such a thing I guess, I appreciate it's an extravagance), it definitely makes your life easier in the summer.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> Do you use the Koch Chemie waterspot remover?


I used Meguiars Water Spot Remover. Excellent stuff but no longer sold in the UK..


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

66Rob said:


> I used Meguiars Water Spot Remover. Excellent stuff but no longer sold in the UK..


Hate it when that happens. When it runs out I saw that forensic detailing recommended Koch Chemie descaler.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Never ran it through the pressure washer myself. Would be concerned about burning through resin and also not getting enough flow into the machine.

Nice video!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

atbalfour said:


> Never ran it through the pressure washer myself. Would be concerned about burning through resin and also not getting enough flow into the machine.
> 
> Nice video!


It seems to be okay based on the ppm readings I've been taking through various parts of the loop, but if you were to do it I'd suggest making sure you have the same experience. Different setups will have a higher flowrate I suspect.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

A filter vessel shouldnt reduce flow into your PW but the PW can suck resin out of the filter and that wont be good for it, so we now sell these filters for £1 each (https://www.raceglaze.co.uk/race-glaze/race-glaze-water-filter-pressure-washer-exit-gauze-filter/).

We have a calculator on our old site which will tell you how much filtered water you will get from our 7, 14 and 25L vessels - just input your local water hardness from your water company website. Here: http://morethanpolish.co.uk/maxi-filter-refillable-long-life-water-filter-system.asp

We have a shorter video on our filters, made by one of the DW Mods:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice one RaceGlazer. Gotta love this site.


----------



## Schizophonic (Jun 8, 2006)

RaceGlazer said:


> We have a calculator on our old site which will tell you how much filtered water you will get from our 7, 14 and 25L vessels - just input your local water hardness from your water company website. Here: http://morethanpolish.co.uk/maxi-filter-refillable-long-life-water-filter-system.asp


Hi, I tried the link but not accessible, can you supply a new link if possible?

Thanks


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

That old site now has a divert to the new one as people kept buying stuff!

Will post it up on Monday


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

http://morethanpolish.co.uk/?noredirectpassword=E6qHQ2ZmB6iL

See: Long Life Water Filters in first section of left hand menu

You will need your Hardness from your water company website


----------



## Pespro (Feb 27, 2019)

Anyone with one of these, might be a question for the manufacturer really.

I bought one in December, but its been inside the house, still inside the box.
Room is cold, but not as cold as outside.

Does the resin degrade overtime without use?
I am making it worse by not using it for so long?

Doubt it will get used till March, so another month in storage.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Just wanted to add another use for a DI vessel in case it hadn't occurred to you. At this time of year the air indoors gets pretty dry and if you have one, you tend to turn on your humidifier. Using regular tap water in a humidifier can lead to white mineral deposits on your furniture. If you use DI water, there are no minerals in the water to leave deposits. :thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Resin has a shelf life or 2 years in a sealed container, so no worries for you Pespro.

Once it has been used, you need to run some water through it every 2 weeks in the summer to prevent bacterial growth, in the winter in a garage not an issue as its too cold. Ideally, you should put it in your garage.


----------

